# 7 Yotes



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## cstroh (Jan 3, 2013)

Better get to work! Stack um up!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow is there anything else alive around there .I was upset about the two I seen last week .A good trapper would be your salvation .


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

It's crazy. On that one cam, I get 5 coyote videos for each deer video. They have a path beaten down the bean field on the way to where this video was taken. I have another camera on a corner of corn and woods maybe 300yds away and didnt have a single yote pic or video.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

There goes your fawn recruitment next year if you don't get the yote numbers down .I just have two I know of that I get on cams .Going to do some homework on yote trapping


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Now that could be a very exciting spot to call!


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Wow that's crazy never seen anything like that, thanks for sharing


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice video. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pike Eyes (Jul 9, 2008)

Great video but man they need to be in a pile!!


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

Looks like a mother, couple females, and their young of the year. Haven't weened off on their own yet and had a good survival rate c


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garyrodbender (Feb 2, 2001)

I hope they pass the use of center-fire`s dec 10th. An ar would be a good tool for that job . WOW!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, you'll still be limited to 5+1 with an AR


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

fr3db3ar said:


> Well, you'll still be limited to 5+1 with an AR


True, I have to put 2 loaded 5 round mags in my pockets and 1 in the gun when I hunt.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> True, I have to put 2 loaded 5 round mags in my pockets and 1 in the gun when I hunt.


Or tape two 5s together for a quick reload


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Fishman95 said:


> Or tape two 5s together for a quick reload


Hmm I wonder if epoxy would work?


----------



## Brian Berg (Jun 22, 2013)

A place I used to hunt had a pack like that. They'd follow me into my stand early in the morning sometimes. I'd hear them just behind me following and sniffing. That all changed when they came through while I was in my stand and I shot one with my bow. The whole pack was there and heard it yelp before it died. Then the problem seemed to go away. I never saw them after that.


----------



## SHANK (Apr 5, 2006)

That's crazy


----------

